# Security Alarms



## remodmom (Sep 16, 2005)

Is it really worth the money you pay for ADT to have them monitor your home?  Is there any other security companies that will do it for a little less than what they charge?


----------



## ProfJohn (Sep 16, 2005)

How much are you paying per month? Did you pay for the installation? How much was that?


----------



## remodmom (Sep 17, 2005)

I haven't gotten yet, but they were asking $33 per month with no installation charge...some type of special they are running or something.


----------



## Kashmir (Sep 23, 2005)

That seems resonable to me!


----------



## mikeb (Sep 24, 2005)

I'd say shop around.  In my area we have a company called Guardian and they're a bit cheaper than ADT and offer all the same services.  I did my homework before going with them, checked the BBB, asked other people and got satisfactory reports from all.


----------



## AustinDC (Feb 1, 2006)

Any comments for the DC area? 

$33 a month doesn't seem bad. However, my elderly aunt had was robbed with ADT installed. The thieves broke in, alarms blazing, and police in-route, grabbed her jewerly box and ran off. She really need a stonger door.


----------



## Bobby_M (Mar 14, 2007)

I pay 7.99 per month (one year prepay) and I know it works because I've false tripped it myself by accident a couple times already. Of course, this is possible because I bought and installed the system myself (about $600 in parts for a large colonial with all entrances monitored and 4 motion detectors.

Shop around for monitoring only... then pay someone a flat fee to install the system that you will own.

Bobby


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Austin:
For the elderly aunt, I would recommend a Remington security systme; pump style.
Glenn


----------



## AndyD5 (Mar 30, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Hey Austin:
> For the elderly aunt, I would recommend a Remington security systme; pump style.
> Glenn



I agree or the Winchester 

I have had security alarms before the only use I've found of it was letting us know someone opens a door like when the kids are escaping unoticed the company i had was Monitronics  I think we paid about 17.00 for basic monitoring and that meant we could push a panic button and get police or if we set it off they came   here you have to get a permit to have an alarm and it cost more than the service so we didn't renew the service but the alarm is still functional I just disconnected it from the phone line  if you pay higher price the alarms do more things like smoke and carbon detection too and some even notify the proper authority what's going on at your home ours if someone set it off when you're not home it would call your cell phone if you programed it in and then connect you to the monitoring company directly and if you set it off by mistake you could give them the password etc.  Some of the new ones I've seen even have the sensors mortised into the door and some are in the lock and for a bit more there is a lockout service you use a code to get in on those electronic door locks and they can unlock them like that onstar thing in chevrolets.   being worth the cost I don't know depends on how much you're home and what you're afraid might happen and what you many never think will happen but does.


----------



## booft (Dec 24, 2007)

I am wondering myself if the install price is really worth it. Has anyone done this on their own before?


----------



## garbrile (Apr 25, 2008)

"I have installed AlarmForce a few days ago and I have to say I was very impressed with the professionalism. Alarmforce is a great company and good service for Wireless Home Alarm system and Security System at the best price in Canada and US states of Ohio, North Carolina & Georgia. Alarmforce gives their clients no charge for installation or activation of two-way voice communication system. Full  lifetime warranty is FREE.


----------



## bob51 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello,

I am about to install all new windows in my house, 24 of them, and will need to address the switches in the windows. I have magnetic switches in there now. Will a plunger switch work in the window? I will drill into the sill to install the switch but I don't want to drill into the window to install a magnet. That's why I'm thinking a plunger switch.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Jul 25, 2008)

there is no system avail that outperforms sonitrol but monitoring costs're the real $$$ for the industry,,, sonitrol has active audio - monitors actually HEAR what's going on in the protected area & compare to ' stored audio ' thereby defining what tripped the alarm,,, active audio is then sent to police,,, no false alarm fees, either,,, as most everyone knows, police don't respond to most home alarm systems ( unless its their neighbor or family member ) cause they're tired of false alarms.

yes, there're costs for installing & all systems are post-incident as're the police,,, if you've REALLY got something to protect, it is absolutely the best available,,, its so good adt owns a couple franchises,,, no financial interest other'n a VERY satisfied user.

EDIT NUMERO UNO:  1 digital control panel, several ' glass breaks ' & tuned motion detectors, no window/door switches, dble battery backup, cellular dispatch, 1 large dog, 1 ithaca 12ga, 1 snub .38spec, 1 .357ruger, lots of insurance, & window decals.


----------



## TanishaSid (Apr 3, 2010)

It's quite usefull at night, It does give you peace of mind that you know your the only one inside your home. Make sure your telephone line outside isn't too visible to anyone or a criminal can cut your phone line with a quick snip and you might not even realize it until it's too late


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 3, 2010)

yesitsconcrete said:


> 12ga, 1 snub .38spec, 1 .357ruger


Four times since 1982 I have gone through the house in the middle of the night with a .38 and a flashlight looking for the source of a noise.  
I hoped I'd find somebody, the wife hoped I didn't.  She got her wish.


----------



## hainjackson (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Android Security Alarm Pro is the premier theft detection app for Android devices. With this motion activated alarm you can know your phone is protected when you leave it unattended.

Features:
*Multiple safeguards to thwart thieves
*3 LOUD alarm sounds
*3 backgrounds


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 22, 2010)

remodmom said:


> I haven't gotten yet, but they were asking $33 per month with no installation charge...some type of special they are running or something.



33/mo  = 396/yr.

Future Value Annuity Calculator

for 10 yrs @7%/yr means ADT makes $5854 on your money.

Do you have homeowner's insurance?  How much is your personal property worth?  How much to build a secure room in your house?

Burglars are not robbers; robbers confront each time, burglars hope to never confront.

If you can delay the guy one minute he'll go to the next house.

Your local police will supply the crime report for your area; you've already paid for it, you might as well get it.

Fear, Uncertainty & Doubt sells a lot of stuff to a lot of people.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 23, 2010)

You don't need to pay for monthly monitoring service; you can install a call box that can automatically call 911 or your local police department and play a recorded message. Prior to using this method you simply contact the police and they'll give you a ARR (auto recorded response) number to include in your message. I've used this method and when my house was broken into in 2007 my audible alarm didn't go off due to an error on my side BUT did contact the police, who arrived to catch the burglary red handed.

Also, monitoring services have a call DELAY since they will contact YOU first prior to the police. This gives a burglary easily 10 to 15 minutes before police will respond. Don't believe me, test your alarm one day and see how long it takes till the police arrive, you'll throw up.


----------

